# What do you think about NYU Abu Dhabi?



## paperface (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm a senior in high school, completely dedicated to film and the arts, and I've been shopping around for undergraduate film schools as of late, and I've done a lot of research on what will be the best choice for me.

What I've concluded, mostly, is that big name expensive schools like USC and NYU are not really worth the money for undergraduates, and don't guarantee much more than connections and a few internships (but I guess that's a debate for another thread. 

Despite my love of both cities and both campuses, I had all but written them off and focused my search on smaller but still highly reputable programs (emerson, ithaca, FSU, etc.).

That is, until I recieved a package this week from NYU with a lot of information about their new campus in Abu Dhabi, over in the UAE.

From the sound of it, it's a big experiment of NYU's opening up just in time for fall 2010 admission and they are focusing on liberal arts and sciences, including film and various other arts I am interested in. It seems like a really unique new program, and one that would potentially set me far apart from the pack.

Now, they have the same tuition as NYU (i.e. god awfully expensive), but personally I love to travel and  plant myself in foreign countries and strange cities, and this sounds like quite the place to experience for undergrad, and has been a bit of a game changer for how much I'm considering NYU's shtick. Something tells me it might just be worth it.

So, and sorry for the long introduction by the way, what do you all know about this Abu Dhabi branch of NYU? 
How viable of an option is it, considering it will be in its first year?
What are your opinions?

Any information or opinions would be fantastic, and I know college choices are really subjective, but I'd love to soak up some knowledge about this place, and if it helps to answer some questions about myself, I can do that too.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 10, 2009)

I've heard great things about NYU Singapore, which opened in 2007.  I suggest you do a search of this site for discussions of that campus, as it will likely be a similar experience as far as the education goes, though obviously not location.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm confused by your logic. 

Why consider NYU Abu Dhabi if not NYU NYC? It seems that the only difference is that you'd be living in a foreign country. That's well and good, but I feel like you could get that experience in a number of different ways (i.e. traveling abroad, going to school at a different, cheaper uni overseas). 

Especially if you're planning on going to graduate school (which you kind of sort of indicated), don't lose sight of the fact that you already determined, for whatever reasons, that the education isn't worth the money right now. You'd be paying for the exoticism, which you could get in significantly cheaper ways. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## paperface (Sep 10, 2009)

good point hooha, but i think there is a little more to the program than just exoticism.

The program claims be focused toward "world citizens" with it curriculum geared toward a globalized viewpoint.
It seems to me (but this is just based on their website) that they want to have a very different sort of atmosphere and educational attitude over there, that prepares for the future's smaller world.

Not to mention there has never been a program like this ever before from an American University, and I think that if it is the same cost as doing Tisch, I would much rather set myself apart as participating in a unique program that gives me a cultural, social, artistic, and academic educational background that essentially no one else has. 

This not only makes me a more attractive candidate for graduate schools, but for future jobs and internships. 

All that said, my heart is definitely not set in stone on this place, though I can already feel I am going to apply. Because you mentioned it, I must ask, what are these "significantly cheaper ways?" 

I would be very interested in exploring other such international options. 
As I side note, I am also seriously considering the 'gap year' concept to study abroad.
What sorts of programs do you know of or could recomend?


----------

